# wer ist der schönste im land ?



## hempels_sofa (14. Januar 2008)

*wer ist der schönste im land ?*

welcher luftkühler ist eurer meinung nach der schönste,beste bzw in eurem besitz ?

ich finde den thermaltake irgentwie einfach nur geil


----------



## patrock84 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Nanoxia CX12-360!!


----------



## KrickKrack (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Zalman CNPS9700 LED

Auch wenn er nicht der leiseste ist, der schönste allemal.

Hochglanzpolierter Kupfer und in jeder Lamelle "Zalman" eingestanzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chong_mcBon (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



KrickKrack schrieb:


> Zalman CNPS9700 LED
> 
> Auch wenn er nicht der leiseste ist, der schönste allemal.
> 
> Hochglanzpolierter Kupfer und in jeder Lamelle "Zalman" eingestanzt.


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an.
Zeitloser Style, perfekt und dann noch sehr gute Kühlleistungen



und vor allem eins isser: Schön gross!!!





mal sehen was die leute von der thermalright fangemeinde dazu sagen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Der hier werkelt bei mir herum: Apack Zerotherm CF 800




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## X_SXPS07 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Ich finde den geil 
Steht beim Zalman 9700 wirklich in jeder Lamelle "Zalman"


----------



## bArrA (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Also iwie find ich der Cm Sphere hat was ... ist jedoch nicht in meinem PC ^^


----------



## Chong_mcBon (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

@X_SXPS07

ja das steht da tatsächlich drauf. Und der Lüfter kann wirklich lautlos sein, bei 5/7V. bei 12V geht allerdings die Post ab, Lautstärkemässig wie Kühlungsmässig.

Nebenbei: was mach ich am besten gegen ein extrem lautes Netzteil(Marke Asbach Uralt mit 2 80ern(noch älter))


----------



## hansi152 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Coolermaster GeminII


----------



## Chong_mcBon (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



hansi152 schrieb:


> Coolermaster GeminII



schad das Coolermaster nicht beidseitig Heatpipes verbaut hat. Die Kühlleistung wäre wirklich heftig.
was für lüfter werden denn auf dem verbaut?


----------



## Player007 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Finde denn am besten:
Xigmatek HDT-S 1283


----------



## rob21 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Leute ich muss darauf bestehen, dass ihr auf Hotlinks von fremdem Webspace verzichtet. Das kostet die entsprechenden Firmen Geld und Traffic und ist sicher nicht besonders empfehlenswert. Ich möchte nur ungern die fraglichen Bilder entfernen und biete euch deswegen die Möglichkeit sie hier selbst hochzuladen. Bitte macht davon Gebrauch, ansonsten sind die Grafiken weg.


----------



## hempels_sofa (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das viele auf zalman setzen.
aber von thermalright ist auch noch nix zu lesen


----------



## darksplinter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

also ich muss mich hansi anschliessen....gemin ftw(vor allem mit zwei farbigen 120cm lüftern *schwärm*)


----------



## simons700 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



hempels_sofa schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das viele auf zalman setzen.
> aber von thermalright ist auch noch nix zu lesen



ja weil´s hier nicht um Leistung sondern Aussehen geht und da sind die Zalman Modelle eben besser. Ok Onen Lüfter kann thermalright mitthalten aber wenn man da so nen unförmigen Lüfter ran haut sieht´s nicht mehr so gut aus.


----------



## hempels_sofa (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

ich sagte ja schönste,beste bzw. in eurem besitz
z.B. meine meinung:

der schönste ist der Thermaltake BigTyp 120
der beste ist der Thermalright XP120


----------



## patrock84 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



> der beste ist der Thermalright XP120


 Wäre mir neu


----------



## blueman (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Ich finde den CNPS9700 LED aus super! Sieht auch super aus. Auch in grün^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Die 9700er sind häßlich 



patrock84 schrieb:


> Nanoxia CX12-360!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Irgendwie sehen die Heatpipes krumm aus  Auch wenn wir alle wissen das Nanoxia sowas nie machen würde 

Der grüne 9700 hat irgendwas


----------



## igoroff (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Das Teil macht optisch auf was her:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

@X_SXPS07:
Das Foto ist auch noch vom Prototypen - echte Handarbeit 

@igoroff:





rob21 schrieb:


> Leute ich muss darauf bestehen, dass ihr auf Hotlinks von fremdem Webspace verzichtet. Das kostet die entsprechenden Firmen Geld und Traffic und ist sicher nicht besonders empfehlenswert. Ich möchte nur ungern die fraglichen Bilder entfernen und biete euch deswegen die Möglichkeit sie hier selbst hochzuladen. Bitte macht davon Gebrauch, ansonsten sind die Grafiken weg.


----------



## SeLecT (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Der Zalman ist wirklich hässlich  

Kann dir Patrock zustimmen, der Nanoxia  ist wirklich gut anzusehen, aber ich mag den lieber:
*
Noctua NH-U12F:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Ich finde der Thermal*take *hat auch was. Sieht mal nicht so alltags mäßig aus 

@Patrock: Handarbeit das es sowas noch gibt


----------



## der8auer (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Den Aerocool CPU-Cooler Silver Wind finde ich sehr Stylisch


----------



## igoroff (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

@ patrock:

sry hatte ich nicht mitbekommen 
Hab das Teil getz bei einem Imagehoster upgeloadet.....zählt das auch als fremder Wabspace??


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Imagehoster passt schon 

BTW, das hier is der schöneste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingminos (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Steht beim Zalman 9700 wirklich in jeder Lamelle "Zalman"
> Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den hier finde ich auch mit am geilsten vom Aussehen


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Abend,

ich kann nicht oft genug von diesem Kühlungstraum schwärmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## X_SXPS07 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Das hat jetzt aber gedauert bis Thermalright kam 
Mir ist der IFX-14 zu riesig und protzig, wenn überhaupt die kleineren.


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt aber gedauert bis Thermalright kam
> Mir ist der IFX-14 zu riesig und protzig, wenn überhaupt die kleineren.



Aber dafür kann er auch was 

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## Aeternalis (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Die Schönsten die mir je untergekommen sind:

Titan Vanessa S-Type (Werkelte 2 Jahre auf meinem Athlon 64 3500+)



Und ihre große Schwester Titan Vanessa L-Type (Wollt ich immer haben aber die Leistung ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß)



Und nochmal beide ^^



Aber meinen CNPS 9700 LED den ich jetz habe find ich kaum schlechter. ^^


----------



## hempels_sofa (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

ohne dir zu nahe zu treten. der sieht aus als wäre der für mädchen gemacht
ohne aufkleber sieht der bestimmt besser aus


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

So, anscheinend ist es noch nicht überall angekommen:
Hotlinks auf andere Websites, speziell Onlineshops sind NICHT erwünscht!
Im Extremfall können hier rechtliche Konsequenzen für PCGHX resultieren, Stichwort "Trafficklau"
*Angesichts der Uhrzeit erspare ich mir "das große Löschen" und hoffe darauf, dass entsprechende Links noch von den jeweiligen Usern angepasst werden.*
Ansonsten steht das Aufräumen hier auf Nr. 1 meiner Prioritätenliste und wird noch zügig von mir oder ggf. einem anderen Mod vorgenommen. 

--> Für zukünftige Postings deshalb am besten gleich die Bilder hier als Anhang hochladen, per 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, könnt ihr auch diese wie gewohnt im Posting groß darstellen.


----------



## altness (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

ich finde den hier unschlagbar geil^^
is ja auch n monster


----------



## Spooky (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Ich finde den "neuen" *Scythe Ninja CU* derzeit einfach nur lecker.  

Bei mir werkelt leider nur die Standardvariante!


----------



## der8auer (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> So, anscheinend ist es noch nicht überall angekommen:
> Hotlinks auf andere Websites, speziell Onlineshops sind NICHT erwünscht!
> Im Extremfall können hier rechtliche Konsequenzen für PCGHX resultieren, Stichwort "Trafficklau"
> *Angesichts der Uhrzeit erspare ich mir "das große Löschen" und hoffe darauf, dass entsprechende Links noch von den jeweiligen Usern angepasst werden.*
> ...


 
Ups sorry  Habs gleich geändert


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Wenn es um die schönsten Kühler geht darf der Aerocool HT-102 auch nicht fehlen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chong_mcBon (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> Wenn es um die schönsten Kühler geht darf der Aerocool HT-102 auch nicht fehlen:
> 
> mjoa der hat was. sind die lamellen aus purem Kupfer oder sind die aus ner legierung?


----------



## Jonnsta (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



Chong_mcBon schrieb:


> Mr.Miyagi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn es um die schönsten Kühler geht darf der Aerocool HT-102 auch nicht fehlen:
> ...


----------



## Chong_mcBon (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



Jonnsta schrieb:


> Chong_mcBon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Lol, den gleichen hab ich auf meinem alten Athlon XP 3000+ verbaut.
> ...


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*

Es wurde aufgeräumt...
Leider ist der Thread jetzt recht ausgedünnt, aber ich tue auch nur meine Pflicht. 
Alle Bilder aus Shops/ Reviews etc. sind nun entfernt worden, bei Imagehostern habe ich ein Auge zugedrückt wobei das aus Leistungsgründen (--> Forum wird lahm) auch nicht das Optimum ist.

@der8auer: Thx


----------



## Chong_mcBon (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: wer ist der schönste im land ?*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Es wurde aufgeräumt...
> Leider ist der Thread jetzt recht ausgedünnt, aber ich tue auch nur meine Pflicht.
> Alle Bilder aus Shops/ Reviews etc. sind nun entfernt worden, bei Imagehostern habe ich ein Auge zugedrückt wobei das aus Leistungsgründen (--> Forum wird lahm) auch nicht das Optimum ist.
> 
> @der8auer: Thx



ganz doll schäm...^^


----------

